# Glad found this forum!



## unioncarpenter (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello people! I'll be moving to Guadalajara by mid 2011, my first concern was the security issue that is making headlines on their informador(local newspaper)
but after reading a few threads from people living there, it is more conforting to know, that is not as bad as it appears on what we read or see on tv. Thank you all for sharing your experiences. Suerte a todos!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Things will happen in a city of 10 millon plus


----------

